# Postfix unable to receive external email



## JackO_TX (Oct 18, 2011)

Good afternoon,

My mail server recently lost power.  When it was brought back up, it will no longer receive external emails.

FreeBSD s1.ofdeng.com 8.0-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p4
Postfix 2.7.1

After enabling debugging in Postfix, I'm seeing the following:

```
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: connection established
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: master_notify: status 0
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: name_mask: resource
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: name_mask: software
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: connect from nm3.access.bullet.mail.mud.yahoo.com[66.94.237.204]
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: match_list_match: nm3.access.bullet.mail.mud.yahoo.com: no match
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: match_list_match: 66.94.237.204: no match
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: match_list_match: nm3.access.bullet.mail.mud.yahoo.com: no match
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: match_list_match: 66.94.237.204: no match
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: match_hostname: nm3.access.bullet.mail.mud.yahoo.com ~? 192.168.254.0/24
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: match_hostaddr: 66.94.237.204 ~? 192.168.254.0/24
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: match_hostname: nm3.access.bullet.mail.mud.yahoo.com ~? 192.168.200.0/24
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: match_hostaddr: 66.94.237.204 ~? 192.168.200.0/24
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: match_hostname: nm3.access.bullet.mail.mud.yahoo.com ~? 127.0.0.0/8
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: match_hostaddr: 66.94.237.204 ~? 127.0.0.0/8
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: match_list_match: nm3.access.bullet.mail.mud.yahoo.com: no match
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: match_list_match: 66.94.237.204: no match
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: send attr request = connect
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: send attr ident = smtp:66.94.237.204
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: private/anvil: wanted attribute: status
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: input attribute name: status
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: input attribute value: 0
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: private/anvil: wanted attribute: count
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: input attribute name: count
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: input attribute value: 1
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: private/anvil: wanted attribute: rate
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: input attribute name: rate
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: input attribute value: 1
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: private/anvil: wanted attribute: (list terminator)
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: input attribute name: (end)
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: > nm3.access.bullet.mail.mud.yahoo.com[66.94.237.204]: 220 MAIL.COMPANY.com NO UCE ESMTP
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: xsasl_dovecot_server_create: SASL service=smtp, realm=(null)
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: name_mask: noanonymous
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: xsasl_dovecot_server_mech_filter: keep mechanism: PLAIN
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: xsasl_dovecot_server_mech_filter: keep mechanism: LOGIN
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: < nm3.access.bullet.mail.mud.yahoo.com[66.94.237.204]: HELO nm3.access.bullet.mail.mud.yahoo.com
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: > nm3.access.bullet.mail.mud.yahoo.com[66.94.237.204]: 250 MAIL.COMPANY.com
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: smtp_get: EOF
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: match_hostname: nm3.access.bullet.mail.mud.yahoo.com ~? 192.168.254.0/24
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: match_hostaddr: 66.94.237.204 ~? 192.168.254.0/24
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: match_hostname: nm3.access.bullet.mail.mud.yahoo.com ~? 192.168.200.0/24
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: match_hostaddr: 66.94.237.204 ~? 192.168.200.0/24
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: match_hostname: nm3.access.bullet.mail.mud.yahoo.com ~? 127.0.0.0/8
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: match_hostaddr: 66.94.237.204 ~? 127.0.0.0/8
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: match_list_match: nm3.access.bullet.mail.mud.yahoo.com: no match
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: match_list_match: 66.94.237.204: no match
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: send attr request = disconnect
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: send attr ident = smtp:66.94.237.204
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: private/anvil: wanted attribute: status
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: input attribute name: status
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: input attribute value: 0
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: private/anvil: wanted attribute: (list terminator)
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: input attribute name: (end)
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: lost connection after HELO from nm3.access.bullet.mail.mud.yahoo.com[66.94.237.204]
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: disconnect from nm3.access.bullet.mail.mud.yahoo.com[66.94.237.204]
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: master_notify: status 1
Oct 18 13:30:52 MAIL postfix/smtpd[5660]: connection closed
```

This happens for any inbound email.  I have spamassasin/clamav configured as well.  However, even if I disable them, I see the same issues.  I don't understand why it seems to be checking incoming emails against [mynetworks].

`postconf -n`

```
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
command_directory = /usr/local/sbin
config_directory = /usr/local/etc/postfix
content_filter = amavisfeed:[127.0.0.1]:10024
daemon_directory = /usr/local/libexec/postfix
data_directory = /var/db/postfix
debug_peer_level = 2
disable_vrfy_command = yes
header_checks = regexp:/usr/local/etc/postfix/header_checks
home_mailbox = Maildir/
html_directory = /usr/local/share/doc/postfix
inet_interfaces = all
luser_relay = postmaster
mail_owner = postfix
mailbox_size_limit = 0
mailq_path = /usr/local/bin/mailq
manpage_directory = /usr/local/man
message_size_limit = 30000000
mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, localhost, $mydomain
myhostname = s1.ofdeng.com
mynetworks = 192.168.254.0/24, 192.168.200.0/24, 127.0.0.0/8
mynetworks_style = host
myorigin = $mydomain
newaliases_path = /usr/local/bin/newaliases
queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix
readme_directory = /usr/local/share/doc/postfix
sample_directory = /usr/local/etc/postfix
sendmail_path = /usr/local/sbin/sendmail
setgid_group = maildrop
smtpd_banner = $myhostname NO UCE ESMTP
smtpd_client_restrictions = permit_mynetworks,
        permit_inet_interfaces,
        permit_sasl_authenticated,
        check_client_access hash:/usr/local/etc/postfix/client-access,
        reject_unknown_reverse_client_hostname
smtpd_helo_required = yes
smtpd_helo_restrictions = permit_mynetworks,
       permit_sasl_authenticated
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks,
        permit_sasl_authenticated,
        reject_unauth_destination,
        reject_sender_login_mismatch,
        reject_unknown_recipient_domain,
        check_helo_access pcre:/usr/local/etc/postfix/helo_checks.pcre,        check_client_access regexp:/usr/local/etc/postfix/top-level-access-regexp
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtpd_sasl_path = private/auth
smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous
smtpd_sasl_type = dovecot
smtpd_sender_restrictions = permit_mynetworks,
        permit_sasl_authenticated,
        check_sender_access hash:/usr/local/etc/postfix/sender-access,
        reject_unknown_sender_domain,
        reject_unauth_pipelining
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/ssl/certs/dovecot.pem
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/ssl/private/dovecot.pem
smtpd_use_tls = yes
unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550
```

Any ideas or clues would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## gnoma (Oct 27, 2011)

What does `$ dig nm3.access.bullet.mail.mud.yahoo.com` tell you?


----------

